# Best chainsaw safety boots



## tnwoodie (Jan 8, 2012)

Who makes the best chainsaw steel toe safety boots? Do you have a web addy or phone number? Thanks, bob


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jan 8, 2012)

Labonville Steel Toe Chainsaw Safety Boots

Great Boots. Made in the USA!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/178377.htm

It talks about much more than just the boots in the thread title.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a pair of Stihl Pro Mark boots. I believe they're made in the US by SwedePro. I bought mine for 1/3 what they now sell for new. LINK


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm on my 3rd year with my Viking brand goofy orange rubber chainsaw boots. 
They're about 110$ and worth every penny.
The only time I have to cut or split wood is in the snow or mud, so I like the rubber ones.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 9, 2012)

Some guy's make not think they are the same as a safety boot, different in ways I guess. But nothing has ever protected my feet like my whites. Higher for ankle support, and I have hit mine more than once with a saw, and they saved my foot more than once. And they have multiple uses. If you are in steep ground you cant beat those soles for traction, and those big heels are like brakes, when you are coming down, and sliding down hills and trails.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 9, 2012)

What makes them chainsaw boots?

Its hard to beat Danners Super Rainforest with steel toe. Watch the video on their site to get an idea why they're $370, you get what you pay for. I have two pair so I can rebuild one pair and still have one pair on my feet. The can rebuild ANY part of the boot you wear out! 

Danner - Super Rain Forest? Non-Metallic Safety Toe Work Boots - Boots


----------



## nmurph (Jan 9, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> What makes them chainsaw boots?



Kevlar. Your boots don't have any. A steel toe (I know, your boots toe caps aren't steel) is better than nothing, but a bar tip will bounce off the cap and find something softer that it can cut through.

I have these-

Matterhorn 10-inch Steel Toe Chainsaw Boot #12277

My only complaint is the toe box is a little tight, but after a few minutes you don't notice it. Then again, I have a foot like a Yeti, and most shoes are tight unless they are EEE. They are super supportive and are very stable in the woods, and are worth every penny for the peace of mind.


----------



## tnwoodie (Jan 9, 2012)

*Matterhorn Boots*

MMurph, no doubt the Matterhorns look great; do they also have metal across the metatarsal portion of the foot. I am very close to purchasing these boots.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 9, 2012)

No, but the have Kevlar throughout including the tongue. Metal is for impact not cut resistance.


----------



## nixon (Jan 9, 2012)

Some pretty good boots mentioned so far. You may want to look at HAIX® is the producer of functional and innovative footwear - Heroes Wear HAIX® 
Look in the forestry boot section . They make 4 or5 different saw safety boot , 2 with steel toes.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2012)

nixon said:


> Some pretty good boots mentioned so far. You may want to look at HAIX® is the producer of functional and innovative footwear - Heroes Wear HAIX®
> Look in the forestry boot section . They make 4 or5 different saw safety boot , 2 with steel toes.


None of those look to be rebuildable. Once the sole's worn out, you throw them away.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Some guy's make not think they are the same as a safety boot, different in ways I guess. But nothing has ever protected my feet like my whites. Higher for ankle support, and I have hit mine more than once with a saw, and they saved my foot more than once. And they have multiple uses. If you are in steep ground you cant beat those soles for traction, and those big heels are like brakes, when you are coming down, and sliding down hills and trails.




No better boots out there for logging than WhitesBoots that's for sure.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like my whites smokejumpers. Expensive, but once they have properly broken in your feet they are very comfortable. Unfortunately, boot leather and a sock is the only thing between my foot and the chainsaw chain so they offer about the same protection as a pair of sneakers. You can order them with a steel or plastic toe but it would probably just add weight.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 9, 2012)

In the other thread linked to, someone mentioned that there aren't enough Kevlar fibers in chainsaw safety boots to bind up and stop a chain. 

Considering how the Kevlar boots I've tried on don't seem much/any thicker than standard leather work boots, that made sense to me. Really, how much Kevlar can they pack in there without getting the wall of to boot thick? Does anyone have vid of boots stopping a chain? I'm not saying it's not possible, but I want to see one in action. 

Or is it Kevlar plate in there, not fibers?

Anyway, FWIW I use Carolina Boots (about $150) with the steel toe and metatarsal flap. They're really not that heavy.


----------



## tdcarter (Jan 9, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Metal is for impact not cut resistance.



What type of chain you running? The metals around me are all pretty cut-resistant compared to the chainsaws. Either I need to learn how to file a chain for sharpness better or get a bigger engine on the saw. :msp_tongue:


----------



## nixon (Jan 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> None of those look to be rebuildable. Once the sole's worn out, you throw them away.



That's a very good and valid point ! But,in my situation at least, they'll throw me out before the boots wear out . ( 64 )


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 9, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> [re Whites] I have hit mine more than once with a saw, and they saved my foot more than once. And they have multiple uses. If you are in steep ground you cant beat those soles for traction, and those big heels are like brakes, when you are coming down, and sliding down hills and trails.





blsnelling said:


> None of those look to be rebuildable. Once the sole's worn out, you throw them away.



my first Nick's resole job should be here by Wed. I missed them boots while they were gone, even while wearing my other Nick's.



WoodChuck'r said:


> No better boots out there for logging than WhitesBoots that's for sure.


Whites, Nicks, etc--the high-arch hand-built rules. Since 2005 I've worn nothing but, and no longer need foot doctor care/orthodics (as i did in my Danner years).



CentaurG2 said:


> I like my whites smokejumpers. Expensive, ... about the same protection as a pair of sneakers.


? cost average the purchase price, plus rebuilds/resoles over the course of what-20 years. See what is expensive. Sneakers? WTF you buy sneakers with as much leather as the tongue of a hand-built? How about Kevlar socks? Heavy leather slows the chain faster than canvas or psuedo-leather all day long it does i'm tellin' you ask Normzilla four four.



tdcarter said:


> What type of chain you running? The metals around me are all pretty cut-resistant compared to the chainsaws. Either I need to learn how to file a chain for sharpness better or get a bigger engine on the saw. :msp_tongue:



yeah, them steel toes _are_ for crush resistance, but *will deflect* a chain pretty good, AND just cover the toes. no instep no ankle no lower leg "protection" just can't leave the house anymore.

White's, Nick's, or same style/quality. Your feet will thank you 10 years from now, long after you should have forgotten the price. Get some nomex/kevlar socks and have the safety toe added-it's an option in handmades--everything is. If I'd bought Nick's 1/2 year sooner, I would have saved $500 at the podiatrist. 

Be careful out there. the best saftey device available is mounted between your ears.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 9, 2012)

tdcarter said:


> What type of chain you running? The metals around me are all pretty cut-resistant compared to the chainsaws. Either I need to learn how to file a chain for sharpness better or get a bigger engine on the saw. :msp_tongue:



Toe caps are to meet this standard-

ASTM F2413 - 11 Standard Specification for Performance Requirements for Protective (Safety) Toe Cap Footwear

...and I prefer a fingernail file to get a razor's edge.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 9, 2012)

I prefer Redwing loggers. They are not chainsaw boots but they are super high quality. I knicked my boot with a saw for the first time ever this summer. it happened really quick and gave me that ohh sh$% feeling for a second. thank god for steel toes. anyway kevlar is a great idea i should get a pair.....


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 9, 2012)

WadePatton said:


> ? cost average the purchase price, plus rebuilds/resoles over the course of what-20 years. See what is expensive. Sneakers? WTF you buy sneakers with as much leather as the tongue of a hand-built? How about Kevlar socks? Heavy leather slows the chain faster than canvas or psuedo-leather all day long it does i'm tellin' you ask Normzilla four four.



My smokejumpers are custom built cuz I like the custom fit and cant stand black anything. They set you back about $500 bucks or so. I own two pairs. One is usually on my feet the other is drying on a peets boot dryer. Great boots but they aint ruby slippers. They don’t last any longer than any other boot I have used and they are not chainsaw proof. The 9oz leather may sound romantic in a medieval sort of way but it aint going to stop a chainsaw chain any better than a cotton sock. If you cut on the flats, you can do just as well with a pair of merrils. A few ounces off of your feet feels like many pounds off of your back.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 9, 2012)

I have Hoffman corked PAC boots. Rubber bottoms and leather top. Water proof and supportive. Also have a pair of summertime Hoffman leather corks. Fairly light but the same as the smokejumpers not much for protection. I also have two pairs of 16" tall wesco's one set is corked and the others for climbing. All wesco's are rebuild able and well worth the money.


----------



## Eric106 (Jan 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> None of those look to be rebuildable. Once the sole's worn out, you throw them away.



According to their site all their boots can be re-soled.

HAIX-BOOTSTORE.COM - HELP

-Eric


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 10, 2012)

The leather of the Nick's I've been wearing for 6 years have saved my feet from lots of serious cuts and lacerations. I'll take leather over cotton any day, because many if not most chainsaw cuts aren't at full power direct blows--they are glancing nips. I know nothing of flat lands.

And all the boot i wore before wore out in a couple of years or less. I killed my feet working on concrete--in Danners. I need the support on the hand-built PNW developed boot. And cannot compare cotton to leather on any level. Absurd.

My Nick's Hot Shots Woodland Firefighter LTT are custom built too--not black WTF?



CentaurG2 said:


> My smokejumpers are custom built cuz I like the custom fit and cant stand black anything. They set you back about $500 bucks or so. I own two pairs. One is usually on my feet the other is drying on a peets boot dryer. Great boots but they aint ruby slippers. They don’t last any longer than any other boot I have used and they are not chainsaw proof. The 9oz leather may sound romantic in a medieval sort of way but it aint going to stop a chainsaw chain any better than a cotton sock. If you cut on the flats, you can do just as well with a pair of merrils. A few ounces off of your feet feels like many pounds off of your back.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 10, 2012)

I stumbled on a "Red Wing" brand shoe...Style 2244...With non metallic toe guard water proof, insulated, and electric shock hazard rated..THAT'S how they describe the shoe! That's it! But I pretty much threw away all the rest after wearing these. Sort of a jell sole with good arch support. I can walk in these..feet stay warm & dry. MOST important...comfortable to drive the snow plow. Trust me, in that application when you have to do the shuffle with you feet, better be good and can't afford clumsy big boots to bang around in the way...:mad2: They are a bit pricey, but not as compared to other good boots...around $125 range..

SO want a pair of those Husqvarna safety ..in red. The "red wing" size rating I have that works is "USA" ..on the box it has "UK 10.0", "EUR 44.4", and "CM 29.0" WHAT size of those Chainsaw Safety Boots that Jonsered should I be looking at with the liners?


----------



## cheeves (Jan 10, 2012)

My wife bought us matching pairs of Herman Survivor's " Truman" boots with steel toes at Wally World for $30. Light and very comfortable. Like em so much went and bought a second pair.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 19, 2012)

Royer makes a pretty good chain saw boot up here....pricey though.

L.P. Royer, specialized safaty footwear | Products


----------



## Bret4207 (Jan 19, 2012)

I can not afford to put $300-500.00 into boots. Heck, I don't have that much in a single saw I own or my pick up! The last decent chainsawboots I got were Vikings, the lace up model. They've lasted me over 20 years now with just some Shoo Goo repair.


----------

